# Scrap engine



## Julian (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi All,
I recently decided to build a small static engine as a diversion from my main engine and various cnc conversions. I have had in mind a project to build a large oscilator using multiple cylinders. Probably nine or twelve cylinders. In the meantime I want something to sit on the bench and make a noise so looked in the scrap bin and built this three cylinder.




It's a bit rough at the moment and needs to bed itself in but it works well on air. Dead slow is on 20psi and fast is on 70psi at the moment. Self starts at between 15 and 20psi. The noise is the air escaping through the ports that are open and the mating faces of the cylinders.

Julian.


----------



## Metal Butcher (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi Julian. Congratulations! That's a very, very, interesting engine! Runs nicely too. :bow:

Can you post some close up still pictures?

I would like to get an idea of how its constructed, especially the plumbing/porting arrangement. 

Thanks.

-MB


----------



## cobra428 (Mar 3, 2010)

Julian,
Nice engine

Cute Pooch

Tony


----------



## Julian (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks Guys.

Piping was done with 3/16 car brake pipe. I decided to port the exhausts all down to the bottom to control where the blast of waste air goes. The inlets all run from a home built manifold made from some 5/8 copper tube. The three brake pipe inlets are all soldered into it. One end is plugged and the other has a connection for the air pipe to push onto. At the moment speed is controlled by the pressure from the compressor but a speed control valve will be made at some point. Got bits to make for it to finish it but the plan today was to get it running. Ran it first with each cylinder fitted singly then fitted all three. It runs with any of the cylinders fitted on its own but obviously does not self start with singles.

I'm just happy it runs. Pics later as got to go bed soon to get up at four am for work.

Julian.


----------



## bearcar1 (Mar 3, 2010)

That's almost hypnotic to listen to. Seems to run very smooth. Well done.

BC1
Jim


----------



## SAM in LA (Mar 4, 2010)

bearcar1  said:
			
		

> That's almost hypnotic to listen to. Seems to run very smooth. Well done.
> 
> BC1
> Jim



Sounds like a "White Noise" generator, very relaxing. *beer*

Great engine. woohoo1

SAM


----------



## itowbig (Mar 4, 2010)

i like that i may have to attempt one of those when i get better at this hobby.
  (i know u wont get better till u try it) thanx for showing us its a nice engine.
 :bow:


----------



## Julian (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks.

Tried a bit of fettling today to cure the air leakage but still not right.
May change the pivots to the centre of the pistons to hold them flatter. With the pivot at the end it pulls the piston to that end so tilts it. Other choice it to make the pivots larger diameter to hold flatter. Not decided yet so any thoughts?

Julian


----------



## rake60 (Mar 4, 2010)

Nice runner Julian.

I really like seeing slow speeds in the engines. :bow:

Rick


----------



## Julian (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi All.

Had a play the last few days and improved this engine. Made bigger pivots. Gone from 4mm to 8mm. Made some cups for the ends of the springs and generally 'fettled' the faces until it all seals better.
Sprayed it yesterday and re-assembled.

This is latest video running at 20psi on air. An hour later it had bedded itself in more and ran on 5psi.

Not going to do any more to it. It was originally built only to give something to run in the workshop.







Hope you like it.

Julian.


----------



## black85vette (Apr 24, 2010)

Very cool. Like the design, the sound and the way it runs. Nice job. Thm:


----------



## firebird (Apr 25, 2010)

Hi

I was round Julian's workshop yesterday and watched this engine running. Its very impressive (and hypnotic) to see.

Nice engine mate :bow: :bow: :bow: When we gonna see the 12 cylinder version you mentioned ??? ???

Cheers

Rich


----------

